# In my opinion



## mirind4

Dag!

I decided to hard-learning dutch, I really love this language, and I would like to do the intermediate language exam as soon as possible   I hope it is not problem to post so many questions to here. I have read the rules, but I haven't found any limitations. Please let me know if I am mistaken...

I would like to know the following phrase in dutch: In my opinion...
For example:
In my opinion, this is delicious - Naar mijn mening, dit is lekker.


----------



## Peterdg

That is another one that is hard. In English, "in my opinion" is very common in speech. Although "naar mijn mening" is a perfect translation of it, it is much less common in Dutch and also rather formal.

I would say "Ik vind dit lekker/heerlijk"


----------



## mirind4

Niiice, thanks! Thas was for today, goedenacht!


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> That is another one that is hard. In English, "in my opinion" is very common in speech. Although "naar mijn mening" is a perfect translation of it, it is much less common in Dutch and also rather formal.
> 
> I would say "Ik vind dit lekker/heerlijk"



It is common for us too if you don't think about the literal translation: "volgens mij". I would never say "Volgens mij is dit lekker" - but I wouldn't say "In my opinion this is delicious" in English either. The "in my opinion" is redundant in this sentence. So in the end I do agree with your translation.


----------



## ThomasK

But when defending an opinion regarding ideas 'volgens mij' and 'naar mijn mening' are quite adequate. Also "Ik vind X" such and such fit into such a context. "Ik denk dat " [+ subclause] and "Ik ben ervan overtuigd" (convinced), or "Ik ben van mening dat" are quite OK as well...


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> But when defending an opinion regarding ideas 'volgens mij' and 'naar mijn mening' are quite adequate. Also "Ik vind X" such and such fit into such a context. "Ik denk dat " [+ subclause] and "Ik ben ervan overtuigd" (convinced), or "Ik ben van mening dat" are quite OK as well...



Those constructions are fine if you want to oppose to someone else's opinion: X thinks A and you think B. If you visit someone for diner and they ask how the food was, I can hardly imagine you (or anyone else) would say "Dank u. Naar mijn mening was dit lekker." You'd rather say simply "Dit was lekker". (actually "Het was [zeer] lekker").


----------



## ThomasK

You're quite right, that is what I suggested...


----------



## mirind4

thanks for all the infos, this site and you are all great!


----------

